# Killing fish to eat does it bother you?



## Kphilip22 (Mar 3, 2011)

So for the first time I head to lake Pymatuning for a day of fishing on my buddies inflatable raft that fits 4. Besides my socks being soaked and my butt being wet the whole time I tried to have a good time. An hour passes with not a single bite while my brother and friend slay walleye/perch/crappie/ and catfish. Eventually lady luck or the school finds it way over to me and I was racking fish up fast, I had a great time and after watching other fishers limit we decide to take some home to eat. Of course all the dirty work was left to me filleted them while being completely new to the art. Then it happens I slice into a perch that's completely alive throws out it's spines cocks it's head up to me and just has this expression like "why!?" in its eyes. I kinda got creeped out and tried to stab it in the brain stem to end it's suffering, it's eyes jittered like crazy then it's head just fell to the table and that life spark in it's eyes left so unwillingly. So just venting this out never again will I do this crap. CAPTURE. PHOTOGRAPH. RELEASE FOR ME.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

It doesn't bother me unless it is a bass. I cannot stand when I see people keeping bass I am not trying to start nothing just my personal feelings about it. I keep all the cat fish and crappie I catch.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree catch and release bass only just my thoughts on it 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Kphilip22 said:


> So for the first time I head to lake Pymatuning for a day of fishing on my buddies inflatable raft that fits 4. Besides my socks being soaked and my butt being wet the whole time I tried to have a good time. An hour passes with not a single bite while my brother and friend slay walleye/perch/crappie/ and catfish. Eventually lady luck or the school finds it way over to me and I was racking fish up fast, I had a great time and after watching other fishers limit we decide to take some home to eat. Of course all the dirty work was left to me filleted them while being completely new to the art. Then it happens I slice into a perch that's completely alive throws out it's spines cocks it's head up to me and just has this expression like "why!?" in its eyes. I kinda got creeped out and tried to stab it in the brain stem to end it's suffering, it's eyes jittered like crazy then it's head just fell to the table and that life spark in it's eyes left so unwillingly. So just venting this out never again will I do this crap. CAPTURE. PHOTOGRAPH. RELEASE FOR ME.


But you have no problem eating meat?...that came from an animal that someone else killed? Seems a little hypocritical.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> But you have no problem eating meat?...that came from an animal that someone else killed? Seems a little hypocritical.


It sure is. 
What's the odds this is just some whacko anti trolling?


----------



## Economus12 (May 2, 2012)

Come on, man. You felt bad cleaning them, but not when they were in the cooler or livewell for three hours? It's up to you, if you feel bad doing it then don't keep anything. I hate wasting fish, but with more fishing and more experience you'll become more efficient at knowing how much to keep, how many you can clean and how to clean them, and in turn you'll waste less and get the most out of what you keep. It really can be a tough thing to get over, but in the end ethical catch and keep is good for fishing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Next time, throw your fish in a cooler (no water) and dump a bag of ice on them. Sit back and have a few "beverages" then have your buddies check your fish for you. Also the ice keeps the meat firm and they are easier to fillet.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bass-Chad said:


> It doesn't bother me unless it is a bass. I cannot stand when I see people keeping bass I am not trying to start nothing just my personal feelings about it. I keep all the cat fish and crappie I catch.


I just don't understand what the difference is. I fish tournaments, I usually release everything, but when I decide to keep a few, (usually twice a year) they're bass. Maybe just because it really the only fish I know how to catch regularly. A bonus walleye is nice. I really think people need to start keeping more bass around the state. Our average size is suffering. I know people like to keep populations up, but it doesn't do much good if they're all 10" long.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Bleed them fish for a cpl minutes, then throw em on ice and none will ever look at you again, if you want to throw em back more power to ya.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just imagine the look when you jammed that hook into it's mouth. You probably ought to quit fishing.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Everyone has to eat.....and for most of us that means something else dies. It's the whole circle of life thing.

Grocery stores make it so clean/easy for most people and because of that we have little appreciation for our food.

Catching and cleaning what ya eat....makes ya appreciate and respect the life that has been put in your hands.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i feel like its everybodies right to catch and release, or to catch and eat. its totaly your choice.

as for keeping bass, i feel the same way. they have limits on them to protect the quaility of them inline. if nobody kept a few bass then the lakes would over populate and stunt there growth. if you only want to catch alot of fish this would work. if you want some quaility fish then they have to be thinned out.

i had a sister that worked in a slauter house some years back. she told me how they shocked the animal then hung it by its hind legs and her job was to cut there throats and let them bleed to death. i had a sister n law that was giving me a hard time about killing deer. i told her to think about where her next burger came from and told her about my sisters job. she doesnt bother me anymore.

many many years ago i worked in a chicken processing plant in jamestown tenn. my job was to grab the chickens by the legs and hang them by there feet in these conveyer chains. then they were carried into the plant where they cut off there heads, the i think they dipped them in hot water and then pulled the feathers out, before cutting them up. i didnt last long at this job. not because of the killing. i was a small 17 yr old trying to do this 12 to 14 hrs a day. and i went and found alittle easier work.

my point is that the fishing and hunting we do is not as cruel as going to the store and buying meat. i dont have a problem with anyone who chooses not to hunt or fish, its there choice. but the only way they can eat meat is for something to die and maby suffer even more than if we catch or kill it ourselves.

sorry for the long post, but i wanted to make a point. i hope i did a good job. it worked for my sister n law. she now understands that when i shoot a deer its dead in seconds, not minutes.
sherman


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

no. youre doing the killing instead of someone else. if you like to eat fish steaks bacon chicken wings.....its all the same. its respect. you respect and understand where food comes from. 

food isnt born in little packages in the freezer aisle of giant eagle.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I understand your issue and there is nothing wrong with not being able to do it. Actually a vegitarian got me hunting, she told me if I couldn't kill an animal myself I shouldn't eat meat. Unfortunately for the animals, I can.

Just don't forget we are just animals with fancy toys. Nature is savage and brutal, it is important for people in our society to understand that. I don't think we are exposed to it nearly as much as other cultures. 

P.S. All hail the sacred bass! 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I almost always catch and release but see nothing wrong with keeping a few bass to eat. What bothers me is when people catch a large bass and feel they have to keep them to eat. I think they believe they have to keep them to show off rather than to really eat them because the smaller fish that are 2 lbs and under are much better to eat. Here in Ohio it takes a bass a long time to reach 4 lbs and bigger and its a shame to kill a fish that big just to eat.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Want to live ? Then something else must die. Plant or animal or both. It is really that simple. Why are vegetarians looked upon by some as holier than meat eaters. Simple no one ever called a fruit or vegetable " cute " and tried to endow them with human traits.

Back when a lot of us were raised on a farm this subject never came up. Now that the supermarket has isolated us from the natural food chain. We are conditioned that our food comes in neat little packages and nothing has to die.

Back when we had to raise our own food stocks. It was such a time consuming chore no one had time to worry about such folly.

When anyone can exist without eating anything get back to me on this.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Where does your sustenance come from? I mean really. How does it get to your table? It seems to be very trendy now to become a vegetarian or even a vegan. Makes me wonder, do these folks really know what it takes to get those vegys and tofu to their table. I get it if you feel that your making a healthy choice. I think thats a little misguided, but I can understand that. What m...akes no sence to me are the instances where ppl say things like. I could never harm an animal it so inhumane. REALLY???

These are the ppl who cant stand my profile picture or understand why im raising my son to be a sportsman. Lets take my profile picture for instance. What my profile pic would be is honest. I caught and killed that fish with my own hands. It nourished my family. Why? Because I'm honest. I understand my role in the circle of life and death. Be honest with yourself. Back track were your sustenance comes from. Truth is, we are all responsible for massive amounts of death each day. For instance, In order to eat a salad you have to take huge sanctuarys of wildlife habitat. Home to Snakes Turtles Frogs Mice Moles Gophers Chipmonks Squirrels Rabbits Quails Pheasants Songbirds and your salad is a statement to Mr Farmer. "Kill everything in that field. Either slice n dice it with your plows or as your planting my salad go back in with your chemicals and poison all of the survivors."

Its vividly apparent to me that a salad is far more deadly than my Bow, Shotgun, or Fishing Rod could ever be.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It is always fascinating to watch human beings interact.

Sometimes they come up with ideas that are nothing shy of brilliant. At other times, they clearly have too much time on their hands and the results are nothing shy of BS. 

The people who have supposedly serious issues with the killing of animals for food fall into the latter category.

papaperch's post is dead nuts on the money. In today's society, people have the luxury of foolish musings. Much of what you hear, you need to either laugh at or simply ignore and move on.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I fish for food. Bass are great eating. Pan fried with tartar sauce they are really good. I don't get why I shouldn't keep them. God put them on earth to eat. So I'm gonna eat em. That said I like catching the hawgs though. Thus I only keep Bass under 3lbs. Big fish ALWAYS go back. Those are yer breeders. Fish are fish and I love to eat em. But I take care of what I've been given to work with. Follow the rules and all. Just my .2c


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Take what you will honestly use,,turn back what you won't use... Thank God for the ability to catch those you do! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> Just imagine the look when you jammed that hook into it's mouth. You probably ought to quit fishing.


Took the words out of my mouth. Fish are animals, delicious, tasty animals. They are put here for our use and sustanance. I have never had a better meal than some freshly caught, killed and processed fish or game. I guarantee it is much better/healthier for you than what you would buy in a store or restaurant.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I also imagine that since he was catching multi-species from an inflatable raft with at least two other guys that he was using live bait. I've never seen a minnow or worm that seemed very happy to go on the hook.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I gotta say I am loving the humor is some of these responses. "I've never seen a minnow or worm that seemed very happy to go on a hook" ........ Classic !!! lol Normally I might be a little more feeling towards someone in the position of thread originator, but not this time. What did he think a live fish was going to do when he tried to peel it's flesh off it's bones? I'm with a few other posters on here as far as keeping bass to eat. I let all the bass I catch go, but not because I think a bass is a sacred fish. To me, they just aren't as tasty as walleye or bluegill. 

Actually I am in total agreement with Bad Bub. Not "thinning out the herd" so to speak will eventually lead to a smaller average size bass. I talked to an ODNR fisheries guy at one of the spring outdoor shows this year, and he said that slow growth rates are one of the reasons the length limit for bass on Lake Milton is going to be changed to 12" next year. Too many small fish..... especially smallmouth. Some times as bass fisherman we think the only fish in a lake are bass, and we forget that there are lot of other fish in the lake that eat the same thing as bass. More of the smaller specimens of any species need to be kept to reduce competition for available food, or growth rates for all species will suffer across the board. 

Lastly, I think ODNR does a good job managing our fisheries. It's certainly not an easy job considering how many different types of fish, and fisherman we have here in Ohio. They know what they're doing, even if there are times when we may not think they do. 

Oh..... and in response to the original question......... nope it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Next time you want a pork chop or a steak, search YouTube for slaughterhouse. Doesn't look like a walk in the park for the pigs and cows.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I gotta say I am loving the humor is some of these responses. "I've never seen a minnow or worm that seemed very happy to go on a hook" ........ Classic !!! lol Normally I might be a little more feeling towards someone in the position of thread originator, but not this time. What did he think a live fish was going to do when he tried to peel it's flesh off it's bones? I'm with a few other posters on here as far as keeping bass to eat. I let all the bass I catch go, but not because I think a bass is a sacred fish. To me, they just aren't as tasty as walleye or bluegill.
> 
> Actually I am in total agreement with Bad Bub. Not "thinning out the herd" so to speak will eventually lead to a smaller average size bass. I talked to an ODNR fisheries guy at one of the spring outdoor shows this year, and he said that slow growth rates are one of the reasons the length limit for bass on Lake Milton is going to be changed to 12" next year. Too many small fish..... especially smallmouth. Some times as bass fisherman we think the only fish in a lake are bass, and we forget that there are lot of other fish in the lake that eat the same thing as bass. More of the smaller specimens of any species need to be kept to reduce competition for available food, or growth rates for all species will suffer across the board.
> 
> ...


I agree with the ODNR statement. I think the do a hell of a job setting bag and size limits. If you really look at all the other states in the country, we have a lot of lakes and most are very small in comparison to other parts of the country. Yet we are one of the top ranked states in fishing license sales and boat registrations. To be able to set limits on that many (very different) bodies of water, for the variety of fish we pursue has got to be a "beat your head against the wall" type of job.... and yet we still have fish to catch. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive never felt it for a fish (a few bow kills have bothered me a little bit), maybe when i was much younger it might of. im assuming you are a younger person Kphilip22. a bit of remorse isnt bad, but as time goes on and you get more experience, it will not bother you anymore. but we do have to eat


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Seen this post and past it up. Figured someone was joking. Man if you honestly feel that way you better go vegetarian.Take your camera and photograph landscapes or birds. PEDIA uses these thoughts to try and poison our kids and people who don't know better.Hunting would be awful to you. And fishing you put live bait on a hook and torcher it to death to catch a fish,or even just let it eat it. Then trow fish in the life well to get killed or a stringer to kill it slowly. The kindest thing you did was chop its head off. 
But seriously, man up or find something else. Nothing for hurt for people with over sensitive feelings. Not a bad thing, Id be proud to know you. But not a good thing for this sport. I do twinge once in a while when killing something. But you need to cut it off there. Over thinking will kill you. Could be because I have seen people that I could kill easier then a deer or other wildlife. But cant do that. Good luck and hope you can get over this.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> i had a sister that worked in a slauter house some years back.


Is she single? 

Any girl that can cut a cow's throat can butter my bread any time.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i hate to let my fish suffer. so i club em over the head with my homemade fish priest. or bleed the out if i forget it (like i did today) 
seriously, i really hope you dont get tears in your eyes when you find a dead fish or see one get eaten by someone.
and for the guys that are against keeping bass, as long who ever is keeping fish that day are keeping bass smaller than 12 inches (or the lake's legal size), then it's good. otherwise, attempt to educate them. it might work if that person has a open mind, doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the feeling of the nerves twitching while I cutum up. Nothing like fresh fish. Fresh fish

promag


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

promag said:


> I like the feeling of the nerves twitching while I cutum up.


hahahaha did you pop their eyes with a knife when you filleted them when you was young too?


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Be glad you have the option to eat the fish. I can't even clean fish, my allergies are so bad. Vegetarians that get the holier than thou attitude towards meat/fish eaters really burn my rear. I'd kill to be able to eat the fish I catch.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Time to turn your man card in!#


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

This is definitely a personal issue. The fish in question had no emotion. I'm reminded of a short poem from D.H. Lawrence.

Self-Pity

"I never saw a wild thing sorry for itself"
A small bird will drop frozen dead from a bough without ever having felt sorry for itself."

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys have noticed that after the guy started this thread that he hasn't been back to participate in it, right?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I can remember feeling some remorse for animals i killed..when i was like 6.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lundy said:


> You guys have noticed that after the guy started this thread that he hasn't been back to participate in it, right?


Assuming this is a legit post, I'd have backed off too. Some of these guys are brutal. As a kid, it used to bother me some times to eat the fish I took earlier that day. If i had to deal with a life fish under my knife back then it would have bothered me too. If He wasn't raised on a farm or with hunting and fishing in his life, I can understand the problem he had.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Murderers!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

OK Guy's I don't consider myself a murderer or a killer when I fillet fish..I can not eat the fish I caught the same day.. It is just me.. A week later and I am OK with it.. Everyone to his own...I have cleaned fish and had them jump around after both filets are in the ice water..If a man feels bad about a live fish looking him in the eye,,So be it.. I have put big fish back in the lake because, I could not take it home and put a knife to it..The 10 to 12 inchers will go home. Good Fishing....JIM....CL...:B


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The worst is when you use leopard frogs for bait and hook em through the mouth and they wrap their front feet around the hook almost like they are praying. Of course I don t feel so bad when a jumbo bass or a big northern grab em for a dinner.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with some compassion for another living thing. That's the way it should be...respect for the one you are about to take life from. Hopefully that makes you only take what you can use. Lord knows we have too many people taking and wasting.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I love fish. But since when do I get called a "murderer" for cleaning and eating a fish. When I catch a stringer of fish. I don't tear up when cleaning them. I think of how good they'll taste. And if we didn't keep fish to eat... Fish populations would eventually overpopulate. And all fish would be stunted and tiny. Due to too much competition for food and lack of food for fish. I think its really unfortunate that people these days are against keeping fish. Guess they miss out on how good they taste...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

we got a couple of serial killers in the making here 

i suggest both "bluegill guru" and "pro mag" see psychiatrists.


anyone who enjoys another living things suffering is a sick person. we all have to eat, we all make our choices, you gotta do what you gotta do but its an entirely different subject when or if you are getting enjoyment from causing suffering.


----------



## bhburgess (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow. Its the Circle of life. Kill only what you can eat and don't ever feel bad about it.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

bhburgess said:


> Wow. Its the Circle of life. Kill only what you can eat and don't ever feel bad about it.


Why can't you kill only what you can eat, but also feel bad about it? Are they mutually exclusive?

This idea that once you've passed the age of 6 you should no longer consider the possible ethical dilemmas that your sport presents, or that if you do you need to "turn in your man card" is ridiculous.

I'd rather fish with a thoughtful man who recognizes, and has thought about, what happens when he catches a fish than fish with a full grown "man" who has the moral compass of a 6 year old.

I fish all the time, hunt occasionally, and wonder about the ethics of it all the time.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Feeling bad just shows ya care about nature and other living things. Its called compassion. Lots of people don't seem to have this trait nowadays. I always feel bad when I have to take another life. Even if its for food or whatever it still bothers me too. Least ya know you have a heart! When you can kill a animal and feel no remorse or even get a feeling of joy out of it, that is when you have a problem.


----------



## bhburgess (Jan 10, 2008)

You can feel bad about it but don't feel guilty if you don't.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Andrew S said:


> Why can't you kill only what you can eat, but also feel bad about it? Are they mutually exclusive?
> 
> This idea that once you've passed the age of 6 you should no longer consider the possible ethical dilemmas that your sport presents, or that if you do you need to "turn in your man card" is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I had to read several posts before I got to the good ones. This, in my opinion, was the best. Lotp, Tokugawa, Crappie Killer, Fishaholic and boss302 also get a nod for sensible posts.

I actually see the o.p.'s point. There's no reason to get enjoyment after watching something die by your hand. We do it to eat, at least I hope, and there's nothing wrong with having a little respect for the animal you're killing. I've been cleaning fish since I was 9 or 10 years old, and I still don't enjoy it. If that revokes my man card by some of your standards, I don't want it.

To me, it's far more manly to have some respect for the resource than to find joy in "poking eyeballs."


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> we got a couple of serial killers in the making here
> 
> i suggest both "bluegill guru" and "pro mag" see psychiatrists.
> 
> ...


Hold on there big fella. What did I say that would elude to your supposition that I "enjoy the suffering of another living thing"? This simply is not even close to being accurate.

It is amazing how people just make their assumptions based on nothing factual, and truly believe that they "know" what is what. That is rather narcissistic thinking don't you think? Or is it delusional?


----------



## bhburgess (Jan 10, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> I had to read several posts before I got to the good ones. This, in my opinion, was the best. Lotp, Tokugawa, Crappie Killer, Fishaholic and boss302 also get a nod for sensible posts.
> 
> I actually see the o.p.'s point. There's no reason to get enjoyment after watching something die by your hand. We do it to eat, at least I hope, and there's nothing wrong with having a little respect for the animal you're killing. I've been cleaning fish since I was 9 or 10 years old, and I still don't enjoy it. If that revokes my man card by some of your standards, I don't want it.
> 
> To me, it's far more manly to have some respect for the resource than to find joy in "poking eyeballs."



If one is less emotional than another, it's no ones business to tell them how they should feel. They are within their rights and should not be made to feel guilty.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

jcustunner24 said:


> To me, it's far more manly to have some respect for the resource than to find joy in "poking eyeballs."


Who said they find enjoyment from "poking eyeballs"? I simply asked if Pro Mag participated in that type of thing in his youth. I ask a question and somehow I am a horrendous person?

The lack of the general populous being able to understand "tongue in cheek" is remarkable.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I would not want to even know some who enjoys killing. You learn to handle emotions, but enjoying it would be a sick person. IMHO


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

bhburgess said:


> If one is less emotional than another, it's no ones business to tell them how they should feel.


This is, in fact, exactly what you did when you said "don't ever feel bad." Telling somebody how they should not feel is simply the flip side of the same coin.

But this isn't really the point. The original poster caught a lot of unnecessary flak for his post. He never suggested that other folks should stop fishing or stop eating fish. In fact, he didn't say he was going to stop fishing. He simply expressed some of his own misgivings, and asked if anybody else had similar feelings. By and large, he was ridiculed for it. 

My own opinion is that folks like the original poster do more, not less, for the preservation of our rights to hunt and fish, whereas the opposing perspective (i.e. that having some misgivings is some sort of sign of "weakness") in fact simply fuels the fires of the those opposed to fishing (and hunting). We will never convince an ardent opponent of fishing to go fishing or even that fishing is ethical. However, there is a large proportion of the population that does not fish, but is not  yet  opposed to the idea that those of us who wish to fish should be allowed to do so legally. When these people see the slob fisherman, who leaves his empty beer cans along the river, tosses fish onto the bank to slowly suffocate, and treats with utter disdain those who might even _wonder_ if fishing presents some ethical challenges, these fence-sitters move a little more in one direction - the one you don't want them to move towards. When they see that fisherman are instead capable of thinking about, and even concerned about, the welfare of the fish they catch, then the fence-sitters move a little bit in the other direction - the one you'd like them to. Why should you care? Because fence-sitters, by virtue of their numbers, have influence.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> Who said they find enjoyment from "poking eyeballs"? I simply asked if Pro Mag participated in that type of thing in his youth. I ask a question and somehow I am a horrendous person?
> 
> The lack of the general populous being able to understand "tongue in cheek" is remarkable.


Oh, I suppose it was the implied "I did it too" with the "hahahaha" that started your post. I'm not going to get into an argument about this. I'm not accusing you of enjoying the mutilation of animals. I'm saying those that do are a bit off. If you feel the need to get defensive about that, break the mirrors in your house. Have a nice evening.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i didnt read the last 3 pages, but in terms of replying to the topic at hand....i can not kill a fish i catch at all. i get a crazy amount of guilt. i kept a fish one time (a 14" crappie at kentucky lake when i was 14), and i had to see this guy sitting in the livewell all day not knowing what was going to happen to him. well, my uncle fileted him, and then everyone decided they didnt want to cook him, so really--he went to waste. i felt terrible. i want to make it clear that i dont have a problem with anybody keeping their fish--but i just wasnt designed to have a stomach for it. i let every fish go since then. if my friends catch a fish to use for cutbait--i have to turn away while they slice and dice it. i still use live bait though--i do feel bad, but i do it anyways because i guess the desire to catch a biggun overrules that feeling.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Andrew S said:


> My own opinion is that folks like the original poster do more, not less, for the preservation of our rights to hunt and fish, whereas the opposing perspective (i.e. that having some misgivings is some sort of sign of "weakness") in fact simply fuels the fires of the those opposed to fishing (and hunting). We will never convince an ardent opponent of fishing to go fishing or even that fishing is ethical. However, there is a large proportion of the population that does not fish, but is not  yet  opposed to the idea that those of us who wish to fish should be allowed to do so legally. When these people see the slob fisherman, who leaves his empty beer cans along the river, tosses fish onto the bank to slowly suffocate, and treats with utter disdain those who might even _wonder_ if fishing presents some ethical challenges, these fence-sitters move a little more in one direction - the one you don't want them to move towards. When they see that fisherman are instead capable of thinking about, and even concerned about, the welfare of the fish they catch, then the fence-sitters move a little bit in the other direction - the one you'd like them to. Why should you care? Because fence-sitters, by virtue of their numbers, have influence.


BRAVO! Very well stated.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

When i said that i quit feeling bad about killing animals and fish at age 6, i simply meant its a feeling that i think everyone gets when they first start hunting and fishing. In time it just becomes second nature. I can remember when i was very young my grandmother talking to the chickens when she would feed them, i also remember her hanging them from the clothesline and lopping their heads off. She didnt enjoy killing them, she just liked fried chicken.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> Is she single?
> 
> Any girl that can cut a cow's throat can butter my bread any time.





not sure if this is more sick or the "pop eyeballs, hahahahaha" comment.


either way, its disturbing. not sure how you could expect anyone to assume anything other then you being a twisted individual that enjoys making animals suffer and that you wish you could find a woman who was as dimented as you.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I do not intentionally kill any fish,I simply do not care to eat fish all that much,except for a couple of saltwater species.Once in awhile I may deep hook a fish that will probably perish and that does disturb me.Being that I solely fish for bass,whenever I happen to hook into a carp(which I don't like),or the very much hated sheepshead,I release them with the same care that I would a bass.However after reading through these posts I'm concerned that the next time I'm fishing for smallies on Lake Erie and I get into a herd of sheepies that rip up my drop shot baits the thought of "poking out their eyes" may creep into my brain.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Being that I solely fish for bass,whenever I happen to hook into a carp(which I don't like),or the very much hated sheepshead,I release them with the same care that I would a bass.


This, ladies and gentlemen, is a fisherman. Kudos to you HH.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

[quote="chillin";1413016]When i said that i quit feeling bad about killing animals and fish at age 6, i simply meant its a feeling that i think everyone gets when they first start hunting and fishing.[/quote]

Lol. You're right. Your first comment didn't even have a hint of condescension.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I ENJOY cleaning fish. I like to time myself on each one, and keep pushing for that perfect filet. Protien... pure protien. To each thier own, if you feel bad you feel bad.
I admiditly enjoyed poping the eyes out of gills in my youth BGguru... it makes you bad, as much as torching ants with a magnifynig glass makes you bad. No big deal. Plus Crappie like to eat them off the end of a jig.
The Raccoons around the house have a great life thanks to me. But my demented nieghbor traps the fish fed monsters, then peels off their skin, and makes hats.... hes one sick individual. If you are reading this Glenn, just trying to make a point


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

At this point my freezer if full of enough fish to get me to fall walleye fishing. So I will end up releasing all fish that I catch until that point. That includes bass and walleye. If the fish do not go to waste I do not see the problem in keeping them.


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kphilip22 said:


> So for the first time I head to lake Pymatuning for a day of fishing on my buddies inflatable raft that fits 4. Besides my socks being soaked and my butt being wet the whole time I tried to have a good time. An hour passes with not a single bite while my brother and friend slay walleye/perch/crappie/ and catfish. Eventually lady luck or the school finds it way over to me and I was racking fish up fast, I had a great time and after watching other fishers limit we decide to take some home to eat. Of course all the dirty work was left to me filleted them while being completely new to the art. Then it happens I slice into a perch that's completely alive throws out it's spines cocks it's head up to me and just has this expression like "why!?" in its eyes. I kinda got creeped out and tried to stab it in the brain stem to end it's suffering, it's eyes jittered like crazy then it's head just fell to the table and that life spark in it's eyes left so unwillingly. So just venting this out never again will I do this crap. CAPTURE. PHOTOGRAPH. RELEASE FOR ME.


I feel the same way and I love to fish. I catch and release 99% of the time.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

...and another little thing to throw out...i buy fish from the grocery store, as well as meats of all types. i love meat and fish---i also understand that every meat i eat has been killed---probably less humanely than any fisherman or hunter. i guess im just an out-of-sight/out-of-mind kinda guy. i literally just dont have the stomach to see a live creature being killed.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I feel kinda bad for them as well. Don't worry you aren't the only one. They are too darned tasty though! Lol!! I'll take a hammer and smash heads before I cut them usually. I figure that's the quickest way. Thats if still alive from the ride home in the livewell.. If they are moving, they usually get cracked. Although a stray shot there can be bad as well. Just smash until you are confident the brain is mush. It's freaking brutal either way!

And gentlemen, I understand some of the comments, but you have to understand there is quite a big leap from say eating a hamburger at Winking Lizard or something and catching this fish, bringing him home and butchering it. Pretty sure if we were suddenly forced to prepare all of our own food, we'd have considerably more vegetarians amongst us  For the first few months anyhow 

And LoL on the rants! Wow guys, all this person said was killing this alive fish freaked them out. WoW WOW WOW! Folks immediately dive into their PETA(people eating tasty animals) diatribe! Goodness!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

jcustunner24 said:


> Lol. You're right. Your first comment didn't even have a hint of condescension.


Thanks for that observation. I will clarify myself from now on because i so greatly value your opinion of my opinion. If I'm ever hard up for an argument at least i can count on good ole OGF.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

There have been studies showing that plants and trees also feel pain...

I look at fishing the same way I look at hunting...when I catch a fish or shoot a deer I have complete control over how the fish or animal is handled butchered, and stored...there are no preservatives or filler...no pink slime...no hormones...

I have had a few instances while deer hunting where i needed to collect myself...maybe sit down for a quick prayer for the animals life, but while fishing not too much remorse...

I don't think a walleye sits around and wonders if it is going to eat a perch or pile of minnows or wonders about its feelings...it's nature...eating is primal.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

What does everyone think about bowfishing carp? My buddy did it today and they got 5 carp. Said they were gonna put um in the garden as fertilizer. kinda sounds like it takes skill although I am not one to kill fish unless I eat um...


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Alright I'll chime in on behalf of the "sick people". I enjoy fishing my own dinner and I get enjoyment out of fileting them as I know it will put a smile on someones face when I come walking back from the grill with a plate full of fresh fish. Just because someone enjoys what they do does not make them a horrible person. I would rather take a fish, clean it and cook it than some of the numb skulls I see with a stringer full and the "oh this isn't enough" attitude and dumps it in the local trash can. Which would you rather see? a fish killed to feed a person/family or one killed just because some idiot doesn't know how to preserve their fish while waiting on more.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

It's possible to regret the killing part of harvesting your own meat, have compassion for the animal, and still enjoy the harvesting, cleaning and eating of that meat. 

I recognize that when I kill another animal, I have a responsibility to try to limit the pain I cause. I regret that causing that pain is part of the process. I also enjoy the fact that harvesting animals to eat connects me to my food in a way not unlike growing my own garden does. This includes the preparation of the animal (or plants) for the table.


This is very different from being indifferent towards, or even enjoying, the infliction of pain. The former would be insensitive and the latter, sadistic.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Kphillip22 fellings are neither right or wrong they are yours. I think I know were you are comeing from, you own your OWN fellings how you react is totaly up to you. I don't hunt I do fish I don't need a limit just to brag I got my ticket today. I have a nephew who lives to hunt and fish, give him something to clean no problem but try to get him to eat a M/R steak no way. I can sit down with him have a steak he says you must be a vampire I say you must like eating leather. So talking about feelings is more manly than those who hide theres.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a conscience but if I don't kill it myself I'm going to have to buy it from someone who killed it for me.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

after reading some of the members comments on here i am kind of disgusted with those who are ripping on this guys post he simply said he felt bad for the fish when he killed it.
he simply said he wasnt going to keep the fish he caught and stay with catch picture release. isnt that what most of you bitch about anyways people keeping to many fish blah blah blah. its sad he had every right to say he didnt want to do that anymore. he did not bash you guys who do he just asked if you felt bad at all a very simple question. for one i some times feel bad myself when i keep fish but i still do it and enjoy eating the hell outa them after i get over killing them but the point is you should look yourselves and look at your post's you guys are like kindergarten bullys dude just got a different view


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> after reading some of the members comments on here i am kind of disgusted with those who are ripping on this guys post he simply said he felt bad for the fish when he killed it.
> he simply said he wasnt going to keep the fish he caught and stay with catch picture release. isnt that what most of you bitch about anyways people keeping to many fish blah blah blah. its sad he had every right to say he didnt want to do that anymore. he did not bash you guys who do he just asked if you felt bad at all a very simple question. for one i some times feel bad myself when i keep fish but i still do it and enjoy eating the hell outa them after i get over killing them but the point is you should look yourselves and look at your post's you guys are like kindergarten bullys dude just got a different view


Agreed. No need to be a bully.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> after reading some of the members comments on here i am kind of disgusted with those who are ripping on this guys post he simply said he felt bad for the fish when he killed it.
> he simply said he wasnt going to keep the fish he caught and stay with catch picture release. isnt that what most of you bitch about anyways people keeping to many fish blah blah blah. its sad he had every right to say he didnt want to do that anymore. he did not bash you guys who do he just asked if you felt bad at all a very simple question. for one i some times feel bad myself when i keep fish but i still do it and enjoy eating the hell outa them after i get over killing them but the point is you should look yourselves and look at your post's you guys are like kindergarten bullys dude just got a different view


Yep. Pretty much. Very few posts are even on topic. Now I understand why stuff gets shut down so quick around here. lol

3 things you don't talk about on OGF.. Politics, religion and killing animals!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Kphillip22

Wow lots of stuff to sift through on this post. I will tell you that I remember being about 5 or 6 when I started cleaning fish with my dad. At first I did feel sorry for them but my dad taught me how to kill them quick so they don't suffer. Now let me tell you I enjoy eating fish more than any other food except maybe an apple. So I got over my feelings because I understand I have to eat to survive. If you eat what you kill and receive the nutrients for it, that is just natures way too. I practice selective harvest on my fish. Only walleye and perch now. I catch more weight in trout each year and even bass and they all go back. 

Beleive me I have 3 daughters who have all questioned taking the fish. Now 2 out of 3 love to eat the fish I make for them. One of my daughters believes fish are friends and thats OK with me too. She prefers to trout fish probably because she knows we will release them. What I teach my daughters though is that by taking your own fish, eating the nutrients from them, you are respecting their life more. YOu have to have respect for an animal that gives its life for your sustinance. Too much in our society people see the meat in a store and don't think they are killing animals. I believe all who eat meat are killing animals, and I have more respect for the people who can take an animal themselves, dress it, cook it and serve it to their family. Now if you are a Vegan and want to argue a point, you are intitled to your opinion, and I am entitled to mine. I can live with Vegan's too, I just won't offer them fish for dinner. Its the other people who eat meat from a store and condemn someone for taking their own animals that get me upset. What a bunch of Hipocrites. 

If you want an easier way to kill them, simply throw them into a cooler and most will be dead by the time you get home. I'm no biologist but would think them being cold blooded, it just makes them pass out. If you want a quicker solution, slit their gills and drain them in a bucket. Or I have an uncle who still labotomizes the walleye before they go in the box. He has a small flathead screwdriver sharpened to a file. Goes in between the eyes and shorts out their systems.

So Phillip, I hope you can reach a point when you can be proud of yourself for putting food on the table in a natural way. Taking fish or game for food and eating them is highly honorable in my book. We all have to eat don't we?
Why not eat some of the best tasting, good for you foods on the planet?

Rickerd


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

jcustunner24 said:


> Oh, I suppose it was the implied "I did it too" with the "hahahaha" that started your post. I'm not going to get into an argument about this. I'm not accusing you of enjoying the mutilation of animals. I'm saying those that do are a bit off. If you feel the need to get defensive about that, break the mirrors in your house. Have a nice evening.


I don't want to be rude here, but you sir have a very flawed grasp of perception that is evident through your inability to process written text within contextual restraints.

"hahahaha" <--- just so you know bro, that indicates laughter. 

I found Pro Mag's comment funny as hell, as I with a little contextual perceptiveness could easily ascertain that Pro Mag was dropping a little "trot-line" in the thread, which is another form of "trolling". It was humorous simply because of its unexpectedness, and the level of exaggeration involved in contrast to the "seriousness" of this thread in regards to "feelings" and "compassion". If George Carlin were alive today, he could tell explain it to you in his own "colorful" way.

This is not the first "clandestine" pot shot you have given me on these forums, and just because you cannot even perceive how obvious you are in your own writing, doesn't mean that others are that blind. :S




lordofthepunks said:


> not sure if this is more sick or the "pop eyeballs, hahahahaha" comment.
> 
> 
> either way, its disturbing. not sure how you could expect anyone to assume anything other then you being a twisted individual that enjoys making animals suffer and that you wish you could find a woman who was as dimented as you.


Again, another unable to understand message board mechanics. I found Pro Mag's comment hilarious, and if you didn't that is fine. I didn't have to reply to his post, but I like to do a little cow-prodding (trolling) once in awhile when there are people involved that take things much to seriously, and apparently you are included in that group.

The same goes for the sister at the slaughterhouse. That is actually a common comedic cliche used quite often. The television show MASH used it, as well as several others. The reason it is used is because of the unexpectedness and the level of exaggeration that is involved. 

You stated "that I wish to find a woman as demented as me". This implies very directly that the poster's sister that I asked jokingly if was single, is in fact demented. It also implies that if you work at a slaughterhouse that you must be a sadistic person getting their rocks off on killing the animals (doing your job). How can you label an entire work force based on nothing but their gainful employment? Using your logic this would mean that anyone who is married to, engaged to, or in a relationship with someone that works in a slaughterhouse is ALSO a demented individual. 

It is amazing the lack of depth in your logic in regards to this subject.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Closed. Both sides have weighed in on this issue, including the author who went MIA after posting.


----------

